# Mogadore



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hit up Mogadore on windy Sunday. Seems just about everybody stayed near the launch and in the cove. That was some insane wind! Saw three huge trees go down in the woods there.
Perch and crappies were hitting pretty good. The wife was extremely happy to have a perch on after a horrible season on Lake Erie, plus, being a Lake Erie girl she never, ever got a perch on a bobber, lol! Got enough for a few good dinners, had to sort through a few smaller ones. Lots of shore fisherman too. All seemed to keep a good distance apart, and noticed that everybody seemed to be hauling out there trash. A+! Perch were down 4-5 feet from the bobber while the crappie were running shallower. Both were full of eggs.


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

Nice report!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

That is good news,Thank you.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Asked the wife the day before if she ever got a perch on a bobber and she looked at me like I was crazy. 
I'm still laughing - my highlight of the day was the wife getting her perch in 8 ft of water on a float! She actually did get one on a perch spreader Lake Erie style also.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Did you guys use minnows? On a boat?


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

Congrats on the great day! I'm really happy to hear that everyone was being safe and picking up their trash. Moggie is a beautiful place. If people continue to pick up their trash it should stay that way. Thanks to everyone that has picked up trash that wasn't theirs as well.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I happened to drive by and observed, nearly everyone there was pulling some nice fish, even the shorebound! One boat fisher(relative) got a 15" black crappie(swimming in my pond now waiting to possibly thrill the 4 and 8 yr old grandsons)!


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

What about not keeping perch until the spawn is over. I do not fish Mogadore but I know guys fishing Muskingum Watershed lakes do not keep them.


----------



## durpdurp41 (Dec 14, 2004)

EDE said:


> What about not keeping perch until the spawn is over. I do not fish Mogadore but I know guys fishing Muskingum Watershed lakes do not keep them.


Mogadore is loaded with panfish and has been that way for years. Taking a few fish out to eat isn't going to hurt anything. My opinion, and it's just an opinion, is that it doesn't matter what time of year you take fish out to keep them. What's the difference if you take them out when they have eggs or not? If you take a fish out any other time of year it's still not going to be reproducing the following year. That being said, I'm a huge fan of catch and release, but to each their own so long as they're not breaking any laws. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

I fished Moggy today, and there was thousands of Cormorant on the
water, in the air and in the trees. I have fished there regular for 60 years,
and never seen anything like this. I was in the middle section, and there
was a constant stream of birds over head for over an hour. I hope they
are just on a migratory route and don't stick around. They are very bad 
for a fishery. They will do much more damage than Creep Crawler keepin a few perch.
Also saw a pair of Bald Eagles perched in the very top of the tallest tree.
That was also a first.


----------



## Migr9fish (Mar 29, 2017)

Well said durpdurp41


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

I fish Atwood and the cormorants have been there all summer for several years. NOT GOOD.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

They eat about a pound of fish a day, but kill a lot more
than they eat. I've seen them for several years a Mogadore.
Maybe a couple hundred tops. Yesterday was thousands.
I'll see what's happening today. Hope they've moved on.
They also kill the trees they roost in. So much Crap
Middle Bass Island has lost 40% of it's trees, due to Cormorants.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

The crap that hits the water, ruins the surrounding areas killing everything. Plus it's disgusting. One marine biologist, says the droppings do more harm than fertilized runoff.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

It would be nice if they opened up a season on cormorants!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ugh. Every day should be cormorant season! I have no idea why they're protected. Give the duck hunters something to shoot between ducks.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

The only use for a cormorant -


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

season ? those need a wide open killing spree, over the years i have seen those birds destroy every thing around them. i think the dnr is asleep on this deal. other states have a war goin on with them, why dont we ???????


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

"KIll,em!" I used to hate that, when a guide yells that. I found it an inappropriate phrase. But for Cormorants, yeah, that's very appropriate.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The multitude of mute swans were quickly and quietly "removed" from Mogadore Res. a few years back as an "invasive species"! Why not these birds if they're so bad to the environment/eco-system?? I used to see tons of them on West Sister Island(the island was white from droppings!) decades ago but haven't been back there since. Talk then was to eliminate them, don't know if that happened? Also read they are a real problem in PL's.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

Federally protected as a migratory bird.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

*I was hoping on finding something about " socially assisting the reduction of *
_*Phalacrocorax auritus" without offending the new Mogadore population thats encroached over the last few years *however *All I could find is this.... http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/species-and-habitats/species-guide-index/birds/double-crested-cormorant*_


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

When you have small bodies of water like mogodore I think the cormorants can whipe out a population of bass and panfish. Also, those things can dive deep, id say like 20 or more feet down. When I'm fishing and see a flock actively feeding I lose confidence in the area and move on...................


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Ladue is flush with them


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I remember hearing about this way back when.
They walked an entire island just blasting away.
These were all older gentlemen who saw their guide business go down the tubes-

*9 Men Plead Guilty to Slaughtering Cormorants to Protect Sport Fishing*

https://www.nytimes.com/1999/04/09/...ring-cormorants-to-protect-sport-fishing.html


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

This is just a shame. The hundreds of thousands of these birds are now a major nuisance in many areas. Yet up North, the Snow Geese, are so over populated, they are polluting their nesting habitat, and dying of diseases. And all down the flyway. An open season with out limits has been going on for years. 
It behooves me that, when those in charge fail to act, in a timely manner, it's all but too late. 
And don't think for one minute that no one was warned about this nasty bird. The truth about the damage, caused by these birds, has been "white washed " just as the places where they roost. Cormorants will only leave a roosting area when the food source is completely wiped out.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I do not like cormorants either, but they are a native bird. I wonder how many were around prior to them coming back.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

johnboy111711 said:


> I do not like cormorants either, but they are a native bird. I wonder how many were around prior to them coming back.


That is a very good question. One other question is, are all these Cormorants the same species? Some thing I may have heard, is, that some, aren't. Could be wrong.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

neverr remember those &**^^ birds being a problem when i was younger,


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

with the cleaning up of lakes and rivers and the ending of the usage of pesticides, lots of predator birds have come back. I'm sure plenty of old timers never saw any eagles either...


----------



## Jakethefisherman (Aug 2, 2014)

I know Mogadore is almost always clear, but after all that rain is the water clarity still good? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i have seen plenty of eagles lol oh wait im from california does that still count ? lol


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

Jakethefisherman said:


> I know Mogadore is almost always clear, but after all that rain is the water clarity still good?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is still clear and the Cormorants were everywhere yesterday.
If you get your boat within a couple hundred yards of them,
they take to the air.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Jakethefisherman said:


> I know Mogadore is almost always clear, but after all that rain is the water clarity still good?


The day I was there at Tickner launch, after all the weekend rain(even though the main lake was white-capping), it was very normal looking! In my experience, Mogadore and Wingfoot don't seem to get "muddied up" like the bigger inland lakes since they really don't have a main "large" river as their primary water source-mostly woods(or grassland) filtered and slowed, run-off. One of the reasons I like to fish them.


----------



## Billfish3r (Oct 8, 2019)

thanks for the report


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

bustedrod said:


> neverr remember those &**^^ birds being a problem when i was younger,


I remember when I was young geese were never a problem either! If you were lucky enough to spot a gaggle flying in a vee formation, it was almost like seeing a UFO!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, I was surprised how clear it was last Sunday after all those storms.
And, yes, the main lake looked like Lake Erie.


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> The multitude of mute swans were quickly and quietly "removed" from Mogadore Res. a few years back as an "invasive species"! Why not these birds if they're so bad to the environment/eco-system?? I used to see tons of them on West Sister Island(the island was white from droppings!) decades ago but haven't been back there since. Talk then was to eliminate them, don't know if that happened? Also read they are a real problem in PL's.


I was on Moggy this Morning, Didn't see any Cormorants.
But. the 3 Islands west of 43, ALL the trees look like the a covered
with snow, from Cormorant Crap.


----------



## JPA (Sep 23, 2015)

REEL GRIP said:


> I was on Moggy this Morning, Didn't see any Cormorants.
> But. the 3 Islands west of 43, ALL the trees look like the a covered
> with snow, from Cormorant Crap.


Thanks for the cormarants update....now how’s about a fishing report


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Friday the cormorants at ladue were heavy. Actually now that I think about it since ive been seeing them the white perch seem to be down. I still cant stand them but I wouldn't mind them wiping them out of the lake


----------



## REEL GRIP (Jan 11, 2013)

JPA said:


> Thanks for the cormarants update....now how’s about a fishing report


Bass bit was a little slow today. Around 2 fish per hour.
18 in. was biggest. Much less traffic today.


----------

